# CANON 5D MK II problem



## bassam (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought my 5d mark ii 6 months ago, since last month i get blank fotos/white with horizontal lines like the attached one. any idea what might be the problem? sometimes it just keeps recording these images and after a while it's gone as if nothing happen, but mostly when i really need it. please help


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd suspect a bad CF card, unless it happens with several different CF cards...


----------



## bassam (Jan 1, 2013)

i thought so too, i changed the CF several times to the fastest card in the market, same problem. and it happened with 10 different lenses i have.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2013)

Do those images look that way on the camera LCD?


----------



## CharlieB (Jan 1, 2013)

I suspect a trip to CANON is in order.

However... you might want to remove both batteries, let the camera sit for a bit, then reinstall and power up. Could be some sort of memory corruption in the camera. My old 400D did "all black" a few times, I was lucky and both batteries out then back in fixed it! Never did it again either.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 1, 2013)

Ifd the images are ok on the LCD, a card reader or usb cable would be another suspect. If they look that way on the LCD, try a total camera reset, remove battery for 5 minutes, etc. Then, since its 6 months old and still under warranty, send it to Canon for repair.


----------



## bassam (Jan 1, 2013)

both images appear on LCD and when i download them. these images from today. after the failure yesterday i shot around 900 images and all good. but while shooting today same happened. but only for about 5 or 6 images. goodness, can't afford this to happen now… 
but it's still on the warranty.. guess i have to send it back.


----------



## bassam (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help. I'm just hesitant to send it for repair, because it will take a month or so to be back..


----------



## CharlieB (Jan 1, 2013)

Canon in Irvine fixed my 7D in 10 days, plus total of 5 for shipping, so two weeks more or less.

They replaced the focusing unit, the SD card slot and shutter release switch - under warranty. Camera has been good to go ever since.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 1, 2013)

bassam said:


> Thanks guys for the help. I'm just hesitant to send it for repair, because it will take a month or so to be back..



Wit your 5DII and 10 lenses or so you may be eligible to sign up for one of the CPS levels. Even the free Silver level may get you faster processing. And for the Gold level (about a hundred bucks) you get two free cleanings and a bunch of stuff like the CPS strap that you can always sell on ebay to folks who want that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 1, 2013)

bassam said:


> Thanks guys for the help. I'm just hesitant to send it for repair, because it will take a month or so to be back..


Where are you at? It should take less than two weeks in the USA and that includes shipping each way.


----------



## bassam (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks folks.. I'm Ramallah, Palestine.. that's a bit far from the USA. They send the camera to Tel Aviv, Israel, for a canon lab where it usually takes long time, unfortunately.


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2013)

bassam said:


> Thanks folks.. I'm Ramallah, Palestine.. that's a bit far from the USA. They send the camera to Tel Aviv, Israel, for a canon lab where it usually takes long time, unfortunately.


If the battery removal reset does not work, I dont think you have much choice... Sorry


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 1, 2013)

bassam said:


> Thanks folks.. I'm Ramallah, Palestine.. that's a bit far from the USA. They send the camera to Tel Aviv, Israel, for a canon lab where it usually takes long time, unfortunately.


Bummer! It does sound like a intermittent issue.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks entirely consistent with a damaged chip read off, for more info google Sony CCD failure.

I knows it not a sony chip and I know its not a ccd, but the issue in the sony cases was issues with the chip read off.

The striations are a fairly big pointer inthis direction.

When I administered a kit hire facility we lost 18 out of 20 canon camcorders to this fault, and my own minolta dimage A2.

Don't want to be mr doom and gloom but it sounds like a very serious fault, and one which -sods law being sods law- will occur at the worst moments.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Faxon (Jan 5, 2013)

When you get it back it will once again be a totally reliable camera, and you will be glad you sent it in. 

I had an old 3mp Digital Elph go bad, out of warranty. The sensor had some kind of problem with it's attachment or something. Canon could not repair it because it was about three years old, but because it was a manufacturing defect, they sent me a refurb 10mp SD770 IS to replace it. That little camera is great. 

I can figure that made up for the following out-of-warranty repair of my 20D which cost me a couple of hundred dollars for only a cracked top LCD Screen cover. (Banged it against the gearshift in my truck). It came back all checked out, cleaned, and good as new. 

So send it for service and enjoy it when it comes back in good, reliable shape.


----------



## Ryan708 (Jan 8, 2013)

Faxon said:


> When you get it back it will once again be a totally reliable camera, and you will be glad you sent it in.
> 
> I had an old 3mp Digital Elph go bad, out of warranty. The sensor had some kind of problem with it's attachment or something. Canon could not repair it because it was about three years old, but because it was a manufacturing defect, they sent me a refurb 10mp SD770 IS to replace it. That little camera is great.
> 
> ...



Trying to shoot yourself doing roll-backs? Haha, but 200 bucks for top LCD ouch... I thought repairs were mroe reasonable than that. I was thinking a shutter replacement would be about 250, not a chunk of plastic for 200. Yikes


----------



## 2trout (Jan 10, 2013)

unless your camera is still in Warranty, Canon USA, in Irvine CA charges a minimum of $219.00, they call it Out Of Warranty labor charge, plus shipping, about $15.00.
That charge though includes checking out the camera's functionality, cleaning and resetting to factory specs. If any additional parts are required for repairs, these will be added after you have OK'd them.
My 1DS MKII required a new shutter assembly, failed after about 212000 actuations, total cost to me was around $500, still cheaper than a replacement body!


----------

